# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Plan hidrológico nacional

## perdiguera

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...58_781394.html


El ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, enfrió ayer las expectativas del sector del PP y de los regantes que pretendía conseguir rápidamente un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) que incluyera trasvases. Cañete se puso como objetivo tener los planes de cuenca listos en septiembre de 2013 y añadió que solo entonces se podría pensar en abordar el PHN. Con esa previsión, el ministro ya dio por hecho que prácticamente la primera mitad de la legislatura se irá sin un nuevo pacto nacional del agua.

Arias Cañete, en un receso en la primera reunión del Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente en Madrid, explicó que el PHN no es inminente porque hay muchas incógnitas que tenemos todavía. Según explicó el ministro en su primera rueda de prensa sobre medio ambiente en Madrid, primero tienen que estar los planes de cada cuenca, que debían estar listos en diciembre de 2009. Señaló que antes de ver el PHN (el único que puede incluir nuevos trasvases) hay que conocer las necesidades presentes y futuras de cada demarcación: Un plan serio tiene que tener los de las demarcaciones con anterioridad.

Cañete volvió a ser extremadamente duro con la situación en la que el Gobierno del PSOE dejó el tema del agua. Es imposible encontrar un desbarajuste más grande, señaló gráficamente y añadió que él no tiene una varita mágica para poner en marcha de la noche a la mañana las desaladoras y depuradoras que faltan.

Sobre la sequía que amenaza no solo el campo sino el pacto político del agua, Arias Cañete confió en que la situación cambie en marzo: Hay tiempo para que la pluviometría pudiera corregir mucho las cosas, y añadió que, aunque no ha llovido, los embalses aún mantienen reservas gracias a las lluvias de años anteriores.

Arias Cañete también explicó a los ecologistas que mantendrá los principios que inspiran la Ley de Costas y que su eje fundamental es la defensa del dominio público. Añadió que hasta que la reforma esté lista piensa aplicar la ley actual y que quiere agilizar los deslindes. Si realmente acelera el trámite que delimita la zona pública y privada de playa, eso puede implicar que no cambiará el sistema de deslinde. Está deslindado el 96% del litoral y el principal temor de los ecologistas era que la reforma cambiara eso.

----------

